# Paul Tudor Jones - Failure Speech



## Naked shorts (24 June 2009)

Paul Tudor Jones - Failure Speech


http://www.scribd.com/doc/16588637/Paul-Tudor-Jones-Failure-Speech-June-2009


----------



## MRC & Co (25 June 2009)

Cheers for the blog NS, always good to read off the greats, though that piece was a bit like most of the writings of Tudor, a far better trader than he is scribe I would presume.  

But a good topic nonetheless.  Read about Stanley Druckenmiller in NMW, some spectacular failure there at trading, and yet, one of the greatest the world has ever seen today.  The future is the only thing that counts.


----------



## Naked shorts (26 June 2009)

Thanks MRC, Ive heard quite a bit about Stanley, I will have to get NMWs (as well as a few other books).





> The future is the only thing that counts.


----------

